# Is it a goner?



## jlosaw (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi All...

Found this guy in my greenhouse has developed some rot. Removed it from growing area to evaluate.

I&rsquo;ve been reading about Dragons Blood and some other remedies on here. Is it worth chasing it, or ship it to compost?

Thanks.
Jeremy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2018)

that will die, sorry


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 25, 2018)

Toast!


----------



## xiphius (Oct 25, 2018)

jlosaw said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Is it worth chasing it, or ship it to compost?



I agree that it is probably dead. And if it does somehow stop rotting and survive (I would be amazed), it will take years to recover. I think the real question here is - is it worth it to _you_ to chase it? If it was especially rare or valuable, I might scramble to try and save it (cause then it would be worth the effort/wait). Otherwise, it's probably easier to get rid of it and find a replacement.

What is it?


----------



## orchid527 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry, it's too late to get ahead of the infection. I think the more important question is why did this happen, and if it happened to this one, are others at risk? In years past, if I found something like this it was because of too much water or not enough air circulation. It was rarely confined to just one plant. Mike


----------



## jlosaw (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the input.

It is a seedling from Hadley Cash&rsquo;s breeding.

I lost a fan that blows directly over my Paph bench about 6 weeks ago. Then I left town for a couple of weeks and I know we had some cold temps while the in-laws were in town and before I had fired up the heater for the season.

So. Fortunately there is probably a correlation there, and nothing in the vicinity seems to be showing symptoms.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2018)

Let me send you some photos of what DB has saved later. Where are you located?


----------



## jlosaw (Oct 26, 2018)

Charlotte, NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2018)

Believe it or not, I have saved worse. PM me your address.


----------



## xiphius (Oct 26, 2018)

jlosaw said:


> I lost a fan that blows directly over my Paph bench about 6 weeks ago. Then I left town for a couple of weeks and I know we had some cold temps while the in-laws were in town and before I had fired up the heater for the season.



Yep... that'll do it. Fingers crossed that you don't have any more develop problems.

I am not much for bulldogs myself, that is a nice shade of red though! It looks like a replacement wouldn't be _that_ expensive, so unless this is of particular sentimental value to you, it might not be worth waiting years for recovery.

Whatever your decision, good luck!


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2018)

I have saved almost as far gone myself. Dragon's Blood can save this plant
if you give it a chance.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2018)

Never heard from him...


----------



## jlosaw (Oct 31, 2018)

Still here..

Got another fan going where the old one died so that should help dry them out. And I have some Dragons Blood on the way.

Should be a good little experiment.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2018)

how's it doing?


----------



## troy (Nov 7, 2018)

If the roots are strong, it will take 2 to 3 years to recover, if it's worth it


----------



## jlosaw (Nov 7, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> how's it doing?





Hard to say just yet. Got the dragons blood dabbed on it last week and moved it to a windowsill inside. Seems to be stable.

Not totally sure how to water it. Was thinking about keeping it fairly dry for the time being.

Agreed it will take a while. Not sure if it is worth it but an interesting experiment to try in case one of my nicer ones gets sick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

